# E&M auditing tools



## EKMineau (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone have any E&M auditing websites they can recommend? I've searched past threads and a lot of the links are outdate and do not work. I need something simple and easy to explain to providers.

Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaCross* (Jul 23, 2014)

This site was actually created by a physician...

http://emuniversity.com/


----------



## MikeEnos (Jul 23, 2014)

When I'm training providers on E/M, I usually show them the requirements of the common codes they will use, then walk them through an audit tool.  Here's a free one.  And here's an E/M pocket reference I made.


----------



## ndanh01 (Aug 7, 2014)

*E/M Coding advice*



MikeEnos said:


> When I'm training providers on E/M, I usually show them the requirements of the common codes they will use, then walk them through an audit tool.  Here's a free one.  And here's an E/M pocket reference I made.



I am having a hard time with scoring the MDM part of the score sheet, when you are available and willing I would appreciate the opportunity to connect with you.  Please email me at ndanh01@yahoo.com.

Thanks in advance!
Nga Danh, CPC


----------



## EKMineau (Sep 2, 2014)

*Found it*

This is more along the lines of what I was looking for. Hopefully it helps other people out. 

http://medicare.fcso.com/include/em_license.asp


----------

